# Lenovo startet nicht, "Fan Error"



## laubold (2. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich in diesem forum richtig bin, aber ich versuche es mal.
Ich soll versuchen den Laptop einer Bekannten zu reparieren, bin allerdings damit gar nicht bewandt und kenne mich nur gar nicht bis wenig aus. 

Den Laptop habe ich noch nicht, folgendes weiß ich bisher: 
     - es ist ein levnovo Thinkpad T410 ... mit i5 520M 2,4 ghz, 4gb ram, 160gb hdd, intel hd graphics. 
     - der laptop startet nicht, (ich gehe davon aus er bootet auch nicht) und es scheint Fan error. 

Die bekannte stellte die vermutung an nur der lüfter sei kaputt, aber als mein gehäuse läufter damals kaputt war, bootet er ja trotzdem, überhitzt nur schneller.
Muss ich nun davon ausgehen, dass der CPU Lüfter kaputt ist und aus Sicherheitsgründen der PC deshalb nicht startet? 

Welche Probleme könnten es noch sein? 

Sorry für die wenigen Details und danke schonmal für eure Hilfe! 

Grüße laubold


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

Aktuelle Boards haben eine Überwachung für die Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Wenn die unter einem definiertem Wert (z.B. 600 RPM) liegt gibt es ne Warnung.

Also am besten Aufschrauben. Dann Lüfter und Kühlkörper reinigen, eventuell gleich die WLP erneuern. Ein kleiner Tropfen Schmieröl für das Lüfterlager kann auch helfen. Ansonsten ist wohl wirklich der Lüfter defekt.


----------



## drstoecker (2. August 2015)

Wenn du das Gerät hast einfach einschalten und horchen ob du einen Lüfter hörst, wenn nicht das Gerät unteral aufschrauben und nachsehen ob sich was dreht. Tippe mal drauf das der Lüfter zu ist bzw. Verdreckt. Dann ausbauen und reinigen,  neue wlp auftragen. Kann auch sein das der defekt ist dann müsste sehen das du Ersatz bekommst, kann auch hier im Forum fragen welchen du brauchst bzw. Woher du den bekommst. Falls sich das Teil doch dreht könnte der Sensor defekt sein, evtl. Kannste im bios die Fehlermeldung beim System Start ausschalten und das Notebook bootet trotzdem,  aber dann vorher und nachher aufjedenfall die Temperaturen checken. Aber lass das erstmal bei dir sein dann kannste dich nochmal melden.


----------



## laubold (2. August 2015)

Wow, danke für die schnell antworten, das Forum ist echt mit abstand das beste *verneig smiley*

Was tue ich wenn ich einen lüfter höre? 

Also erstmal aufschrauben und den CPU Kühler checken? sehe ich das richtig? 
   - den erstmal reinigen, evtl schmieröl ins lager vom lüfter? 
   - ansonsten abbauen und wärmeleitpaste abkratzen und erneuern? 
   - falls das nicht geht, dann neuen Kühler bestellen? 
   - sollte dieser nicht funktionieren, kann es dann nur noch am mainboard liegen oder? 

wenn das nicht funktioniert dann rate ich ihr zu einem neuen laptop oder?  ( dieser ist auch 4 jahre alt ) 

Problem ist, ich hab hier als student fast kaum ausrüstung. Soll ich iwie noch besondere Schraubenzieher besorgen ? (hab nur ne mini ratsche mit paar aufsätzten und nur 3 verschiedene kreuz aufsätze ) Wie kratze ich am besten die WLP ab? 

Grüße


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

Mach am Besten wenn du dir bei einem Arbeitsschritt nicht sicher bist nen Foto und lad es hier hoch. Möglichst scharf bitte. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie die Schrauben bei Lenovo aussehen, aber normalerweise sind es zumindest am Gehäuse ganz normale Kreuzschlitzschrauben.
_____________________________________________________________________________

Eventuell kannst du dir auch im Bios/UEFI die CPU-Temperatur anzeigen lassen. Ist bei jedem UEFI anders. Wenn er starten sollte, dann mal mit CoreTemp versuchen. 

Wenn der Lüfter wirklich dreht, dann eventuell im Bios die Warnstufe um einen schritt reduzieren oder nach nem Biosupdate suchen.


----------



## laubold (3. August 2015)

Ok danke  ab morgen hab ich den PC ! Ich werde mich dann melden und Fotos hochladen!


----------



## laubold (3. August 2015)

Also es hat sich ales geklört, Jenige Person wollte mir ihren Fehler vorführen und der Laptop hat wunderbar funktioniert  
Ihr war das ganze natürlich sehr peinlich. Naja ich hab noch gehört ob der Lüfter funzt aber schien so und ansonsten nur gesagt, sollte es nochmal kommen soll sie sich melden.

Danke fütr die Hilfe


----------

